# lovenox success stories



## AshleyNichole

Hello ladies...I am trying to get on board of ttc again after many losses :cry:...Dh is afraid to get me pregnant because I have many blood clotting disorders...Has anyone had a successful pregnancy with using lovenox injections? Thanks :)


----------



## dakron67

sorry hun, not going to be much help, didn't want to read n run, good luck, ...donna xxx


----------



## AshleyNichole

Nobody seriously...


Thanks Donna...


----------



## Neko

I miscarried in January at 14.5 weeks. After testing they discovered I have low C protein. This pregnancy I'm injecting 40 mg of Lovenox a day. Everything seems to be going well, I'm 25 weeks. :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

thanks Neko :)


----------



## dakron67

hello lov me again, im back at the womens in liverpool 25th oct im gona ask about lovenox, to be honest iv never heard of it, for pregnancys 4 n 5 i was put on clexane as my gyne thought i had a blood clot disorder but it still didn't work. i do hope it all works out for you...donna xxx


----------



## Neko

Lovenox is the USA brand name for Clexane.


----------



## dakron67

god i feel stupid now, i didn't know that was loveknox was the american version of clexane, i was on it for pregnancies 4 n 5, pregnancy num4 was only on it for 10 days before lost num 5 was on it for about 5wks but to no avail, the only thing that this proves for me is that it's not a sticky blood problem, so they now know to try something else n like i said i am now under the best hospital in the uk...good luck... donna xxx


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh so whats wrong donna?


----------



## midori1999

dakron67 said:


> god i feel stupid now, i didn't know that was loveknox was the american version of clexane, i was on it for pregnancies 4 n 5, pregnancy num4 was only on it for 10 days before lost num 5 was on it for about 5wks but to no avail, the only thing that this proves for me is that it's not a sticky blood problem, so they now know to try something else n like i said i am now under the best hospital in the uk...good luck... donna xxx

Have they given you Asprin too? I miscarried whilst on 80mg clexane twice daily (not on it due to recurrent miscarriages then, but due to pulmonary emboli in my last pregancy) and am currently TTC whilst on Asprin and have to start clexane again once I get a BFP. 

I have Lupus/APS which is an auto-immune/blood clotting disorder. I am hoping that either this miscarriage was unrelated to the APS or that thw Asprin makes a a difference.


----------



## dakron67

hi girls, we have no idea as to what the reasons are for me not being able to carry full term, like i said im now at one of the best hospitals in the uk, i had blood tests done nearly two mths ago go bk on mon the 25th oct for my results, as my hubby couldn't make the 1st app he has got to have his bloods taken on the 25 which then means we will then hav another 8wk wait for his results. iv been on baby asprin since pregnancy num 1, so only time will tell...love donna xxx


----------



## AshleyNichole

aww well i hope u get some answers...


----------



## dakron67

thank you hun, will keep you all updated xxx


----------



## AshleyNichole

k thanks!! :)


----------



## AshleyZ384

AshleyNichole said:


> Hello ladies...I am trying to get on board of ttc again after many losses :cry:...Dh is afraid to get me pregnant because I have many blood clotting disorders...Has anyone had a successful pregnancy with using lovenox injections? Thanks :)

I know this is an old post but I still wanted to reply for any other mom to be who might be reading ..
Sadly a few days ago I lost my baby boy. I was 14 weeks 2 days and began having contractions. With this being my first pregnancy I had no idea and thought they were just cramps. Went to my OB right away and he confirmed no fetal heartbeat OR growth for the past 4 weeks. I delivered him(miscarried) just a few hours later. 
I had only one clot which lead to a DVT about 7 months ago and it was believed to be provoked by birth control as I have no history, no family history and all my tests came back negative with the birth control being the only provoking factor. I was on 40mg once a day so one shot. 
I honestly believe that the Lovenox is what took my baby’s life. He literally stopped growing and passed away within 2 days after starting the shots beginning at 10 weeks and a day. I had major trepidation’s about taking this medication as more modern studies are showing it can cause birth defects and complications for the mother. I just wanted to share my story with you so that others can be aware of the potential complications. It seems like doctors hear blood clot during pregnancy and they are all too quick to throw a medication at the mother. Congratulations and best of luck to you mommas


----------

